# Just moved to Cyprus!!



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello, my name is jade Archer, im 20 years old, and ive just moved to Nicosia. i was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to meet people? preferably expats because i dont speak the language and so i find it very hard to talk to people. Nicosia isnt as friendly as i thought it would be. Thanks for any help
Jade Archer


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry you are finding it difficult. Are you working or going to college? I don't know about things to do in Nicosia but someone on here should. In the past (when I was younger), I would go to the University and check out the campus to look for events posted etc. however I don't know if the Universities there have that campus environment or not. Or perhaps get on Facebook and look for groups based in Nicosia. Good luck!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Sorry you are finding it difficult. Are you working or going to college? I don't know about things to do in Nicosia but someone on here should. In the past (when I was younger), I would go to the University and check out the campus to look for events posted etc. however I don't know if the Universities there have that campus environment or not. Or perhaps get on Facebook and look for groups based in Nicosia. Good luck!


Cleo's suggestion is a good one - I would avoid the University of Cyprus, however as its campus is distinctly Greek, monomcultural with no foreign students and unfriendly to the point of Greek only signage and a rather snooty attitude (even to their own students). There is a much more open and friendly atmosphere at the University of Nicosia (near Engomi) and the European University (not far from the Kyykos Archbishopric) both of which are english speaking and completely multicultutral..


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for your help. im working here at a kindergaten school but the staff of the school are mainly greek so i cant really talk to them i will check out the university but can u think of anywhere else i could go, or anything else i could do?? 
thanks again.


----------



## Hello kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Jade!

I am new to this site but not new to Cyprus. I am 27 and have been in Nicosia for over a year now and although I have a great job and I'm really settled, I'm finding it difficult to meet like minded girls from the UK. I attend Greek classes but I am no where near fluent so meeting locals is proving difficult. I understand what you mean about Nicosia not being as friendly as you first anticipated. Anyways, if you fancy messaging me for advice or even to meet up for a drink let me know.

Amanda


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

hey amanda, 

im glad im not the only one. lol. i havent been here that long and thought that the greek people would be nice and some of them are but some are just so rude and they dont seem to speak as much english as i thought they would. lol. i am also taking greek lessons, but we are still learning the alphabet so it doesnt really help me to speak to people. lol

i would like to meet for a drink, have a proper look round nicosia. cos i havent really been round much, it would be nice to look round with someone who knows the area.,.....if ur interested??
lol

jade x



Hello kitty said:


> Hi Jade!
> 
> I am new to this site but not new to Cyprus. I am 27 and have been in Nicosia for over a year now and although I have a great job and I'm really settled, I'm finding it difficult to meet like minded girls from the UK. I attend Greek classes but I am no where near fluent so meeting locals is proving difficult. I understand what you mean about Nicosia not being as friendly as you first anticipated. Anyways, if you fancy messaging me for advice or even to meet up for a drink let me know.
> 
> Amanda


----------



## Hello kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi again!

I have no idea how to send you a private message with my email address??? I am new to this site ha ha ha. Do you know how to send me a private message??? If so send me your email address so we can arrange a met up hun.

Amanda x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello kitty said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I have no idea how to send you a private message with my email address??? I am new to this site ha ha ha. Do you know how to send me a private message??? If so send me your email address so we can arrange a met up hun.
> 
> Amanda x


You need to have made 5 good posts before you can send or receive private messages.
But please do not swap email addresses on the open forum as it leaves you open to all sorts of spam. Wait until you have enough posts to pm each other.

Veronica


----------



## Hello kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the good advice Veronica! I was wary about putting my email on the open forum. Guess I will have to get posting!

Thanks again!

Amanda


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

hi, i dont know how to do it either...i have only been on here about 2 weeks, but i have made 5 posts so i should be able to do it...ill try and figure it out. lol

xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

archerja said:


> hi, i dont know how to do it either...i have only been on here about 2 weeks, but i have made 5 posts so i should be able to do it...ill try and figure it out. lol
> 
> xxx


You can on ly do it once you both have 5 posts.
Click on the name of the person you want to send a message to. 
You will get a drop down box and one of the options is 'send private message' Just click on that.


----------



## Hello kitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok then. this will be my 5th post to the forum so I hope this will enable me to send private messages from now on! Fingers crossed.


----------

